# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Tornado 1-27-08

## Caradon

Tornado
First time I ever got Lucid during a tornado dream.

I was at the movie theater. the movie had just gotten over. For some odd reason, I was paying for the movie after I watched it, instead of before. I'm trying to write a check but I'm having problems with the pen. Out of the blue, I hear a siren blaring. I know it's the tornado siren. I go to a window and look outside. There are dark storm clouds, and off in the distance I can see a funnel cloud forming. It doesn't take long for the funnel cloud to become a full fledged tornado, and touch down.

The tornado begins moving in my direction. And it's sweeping back and forth as if it's intentionally trying to do as much damage as it can. The movie theater now seems like quite a small building. I don't think there is any way we can survive a direct hit by the tornado. And I know it's coming right at us. I'm afraid now. I look around and ask,"doe's anybody know of a good place to hide from a tornado around here?" Nobody answers.

My house isn't to far away. And I know that my brother is at my house. I decide I'm going to make a run for it, try to get home before the tornado gets to close. I step outside and begin running. The tornado is moving faster than I had hoped it would. it's getting closer pretty fast. I don't think I can make it. I may have made a big mistake. The wind has picked up so strong, I feel like I'm going to be sucked into the tornado at any moment. The wind is trying to pull me back the way I had come. 

I'm trying to move as fast as I can, but it's slow going. I'm half crawling now, grabbing at the earth trying to pull myself along. I can see cars being blown off the road. And the tornado is behind me now. It has already swept through the building I was in, and destroyed it. I'm quite afraid at this point. It suddenly remember that I see tornado's in dreams often. I reach up to pinch my nose. As I do I'm thinking please let this be a dream. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: Instantly, relief washes over me. Fear is completely gone. I haven't felt that kind of relief since the old days of nightmare induced Lucids. I fully stand up, and I surrender to the force of the wind. It pulls me into the air, and I begin flying. I have control of my flying though. I think about turning around and flying straight into the tornado to defy it. But, I still have that urge to make it home. I now want to get home to tell my brother this is a dream. ::?:  

The wind is so strong still, that it gets up under my shirt, and pulls my shirt right over my head. I stretch out my arms, and let the wind pull my shirt completely off me. It's a pretty cool feeling actually. I'm so exhilarated at this point, that I begin laughing hysterically. I fly over a highway and watch the cars driving by underneath me. I continue on trying to find my house, but I'm now not quite sure where it is. I fly in the same direction looking for my house for a few moments when I wake up.

I lay there with my eyes still closed for a few moments trying to deny that I had woken up. But I finally open my eyes and see that it's true. :Sad: 

Comments
Many times I've had tornado dreams, and knew it was something that happens in my dreams a lot. But every time, I believed that this time it was actually happening, and I never got Lucid. Thanks to training myself to do reality checks, this is the first time I've gotten Lucid from a tornado. I'm very happy about that! ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Xoffen

> I lay there with my eyes still closed for a few moments trying to deny that I had woken up. But I finally open my eyes and see that it's true.



i do that alot and try to go back in the dream and make it something else. but good job that would have been fun :boogie:

----------


## Jamoca

I hate it when you know you dreaming, but for some reason you want to tell the DC's they are dreaming also. I do that all the time. 

It's not like the DC's really care, because they aren't dreaming, you are. Of course, they are part of you...everything can get really confusing there.

----------


## Caradon

> i do that alot and try to go back in the dream and make it something else. but good job that would have been fun



Yeah, some people can do that to become Lucid. Dream re entry induced Lucidity. I never have yet. I always wake up from Lucids with my eyes still closed. That never happens to me in normal dreams. Probably because when I'm Lucid I'm consciously trying to stay asleep.




> I hate it when you know you dreaming, but for some reason you want to tell the DC's they are dreaming also. I do that all the time. 
> 
> It's not like the DC's really care, because they aren't dreaming, you are. Of course, they are part of you...everything can get really confusing there.



Yeah, so often I think of them as being real people. I always end up telling DCs they are dreaming. It can be annoying, but I have had some very interesting experiences with Lucid DCs. And it can be a lot of fun sharing the Lucid experience with them. I've had some adventures that have been made more fun, because of having a companion along that knows it's a dream as well.

Thanks for the comments!

----------


## Fale55

I just noticed the other day I have way to many dreams about tornadoes i've had atleast 15 the past few months...

----------


## Caradon

> I just noticed the other day I have way to many dreams about tornadoes i've had atleast 15 the past few months...



That's Cool! I wish I would have more of them. Lately I haven't had as many as I used to get.

I just had a good idea. Since I may be able to get Lucid from tornado's more often now. I think I'll start watching some shows about them, to see if I can incubate some more tornado dreams. 

Thanks for reading Fale.

----------


## Fale55

Do the tornadoes in your dreams come unexpected? In mine they come like in the middle of no where and I usually get sucked up, getting sucked up is a fun feeling. If you want more dreams about tornadoes watch The Weather Channel and keep an update on tornadoes/funnel clouds. I watch the weather often because the past 2 months have been horrible for Wisconsin, we've gotten down to -40 wind chills, got up to the 50's, had 5 TORNADOES in january! So keep track of International weather and you should be getting weather dreams and eventually tornado ones.

Btw, I talked to Seeker a few months ago and suggested a lucid task about Tornadoes and getting sucked up by one on purpose or just creating one. He said that he thinks DV has already had a task like that. Does anyone know if DV has because I think that would be an awesome task. Anyway i'll shutup now lol.

Thanks,
Fale55

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, the tornado task was for the month of February 2007. You should go read some of it.

Yeah, I'll check out that weather stuff. And maybe watch some other tornado movies as well.

Most of the time, tornado's form in my dreams when I'm checking out strange cloud formations. Then suddenly they start spinning and touch down and all hell breaks loose.

----------

